
Test driving the three-wheeled Elio – 84 MPG and Only $6,800 - protomyth
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/09/19/84-mpg-and-only-6800-heres-my-test-drive.aspx
======
rwmj
Is this similar to the Twizy[1]? I believe in the UK these are registered as
motorbikes (edit: no, they're quadbikes), although they sort of look like
small cars. I even saw someone driving one a few months ago.

There was also the Carver/VentureOne[2] which according to Wikipedia went
bankrupt.

[1] [https://www.renault.co.uk/vehicles/new-
vehicles/twizy.html](https://www.renault.co.uk/vehicles/new-
vehicles/twizy.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carver_%28automobile%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carver_%28automobile%29)

------
analog31
_This card must be used to pay for gas purchases, where you 'll be charged
triple the amount at the pump._

In addition to being a unique financing model, that seems like an interesting
psychological incentive to avoid unnecessary trips. Basically a personal gas
tax.

But I'll bet the race will be on to bypass the card and fill the car with
market price gas.

~~~
lholden
You are likely to be contractually obligated to purchasing a specific about of
gas per month. Over that, I'd imagine nobody would mind you using another
payment method. Though... You would pay the loan of faster by sticking with
the special card.

~~~
protomyth
For some of their audience this would be preferable to a monthly payment that
happens on a specific day. It gives some budget flexibility that could help
low income folks. Might be something for other companies to explore.

------
evilDagmar
The gas mileage issue shouldn't be hard to swallow for anyone who has driven a
scooter as their daily driver. Most of those get between 60 and 90mpg without
a problem, much of which is due to the engine having to tote comparatively
small amounts of mass over what a four-wheeled "car" totes.

------
listic
I wonder how much will it weight; do the designers have in their mind to fit
it into the _category A_ (motorcycle) restrictions? It has to be under 400kg
by Russian version of the law, and I believe, more or less same everywhere?

And what engine will it have? 84 MPG is very well acihevable in the smaller
maxi-scooter category, e.g. Honda's PCX150 сlaims 100 MPG [1] for it, and it
goes about 70 mph tops. Improving fairing is known to have a noticeable effect
on mileage, on scooters, so I believe a car could do better.

[1]
[http://powersports.honda.com/2016/pcx/specifications.aspx](http://powersports.honda.com/2016/pcx/specifications.aspx)

~~~
burger_moon
I think it's based on the geo 3 cylinder. I'd have to check again, but I know
it's in the public domain.

~~~
listic
Ah, yes, it's on Wikipedia and source is here [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/elio-motors-unveils-...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/elio-motors-unveils-engine-prototype-300046830.html)

Well, it's quite a reasonable engine for a target weight of 570 kg (1,250 lb),
but with that weight I doubt it will go by as a motorcycle in any
jusrsdiction, or will it, in the US?

Also, stated fuel efficiency happens to be 84 mpg-US _highway_ , but only 60
mpg-US _EPA blended_ , which is good, but not that surprising.

What _is_ surprising though, is how did they managed to achieve great safety
rating?

~~~
bri3d
Whether or not it's a motorcycle in the US will depend on the state. Most
states count 3-wheelers as motorcycles, which is how the Polaris Slingshot,
which weighs more and does not meet auto crash standards, is sold in the US.

The US federal definition of a motorcycle is basically anything you can drive
that has less than four wheels.

------
proee
Reminds me of Aptera Motors that went out of business.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptera_2_Series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptera_2_Series)

~~~
joshu
I actually got to passenger in one of these! It was a bit terrifyingly flimsy.

------
dsr_
I think there's a big market for a small vehicle like this -- but this isn't
quite it. I can't fit one of my teenaged sons into the back seat, or rather,
it's a tight squeeze now but will be impossible before he's a high school
senior.

When there's a self-driving version, though - that's a winner. An awful lot of
trips - probably the majority by mileage - are either one person or one driver
playing chauffeur for one person.

~~~
grondilu
> When there's a self-driving version, though - that's a winner.

I don't know. Seems to me that a self-driving model would gain at being
completely redesigned.

As a matter of fact, lately I've been wondering if self-driving vehicles could
not have their passengers lying completely down for optimal aerodynamics.

~~~
emp_zealoth
And maximum of damage in case of a crash

------
rasz_pl
Used Lupo 3L is ~1K euro in Europe, and doesnt look like a clown car.

~~~
znpy
Good luck getting 86MPG with an used Lupo 3L. And hey, driving downhill is
cheating.

Also confronting used stuff with new stuff is just dumb.

Plus, I don't know where you live, but in the city a thing like this could do
just fine: in the city where I live I see plenty of Renault Twizys driving
just fine.

~~~
rasz_pl
As the name suggests it does 3L per 100km

~~~
sambeau
78.4 mpg

~~~
rasz_pl
And this is why mpg is such a bad unit! 10 mpg sounds like a LOT, but in
reality its only 0.3 litre per 100km. At the same time going from 30 to 40 mpg
is over 2 litres.

MPG is a unit designed to CONFUSE.

------
Renaud
It certainly looks much better (and safer) than another 3-wheeled car that was
also a health hazard: the reliant robin [1].

Where is Top Gear when you need them.[2]

If they manage to reach that sub-$7,000 price range, that would make the Elio
a very affordable option for commuters. However, the reduced room means that
unless you are single and travel light, you would probably need another car
for everything else.

An electric version of this would be awesome.

[1]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliant_Robin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliant_Robin)

[2]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQh56geU0X8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQh56geU0X8)

------
protomyth
"One of the more fascinating aspects to the Elio story is the fact that
ordinary folks like you and me can invest in it, even though it's not on the
stock market. This is possible through the SEC's new Regulation A+, which
provides individuals the opportunity to invest in early-stage companies."

------
jlebrech
One issue i can think of it that it could be easy for someone overtaking it to
clip one of the front wheels.

------
Thiz
I like this better.

[http://www.twike.com](http://www.twike.com)

Not the ugly one but the modern stylized concept. It has to be beautiful to
sell because if you look like a dork it will be a flop. Cue the segway.

~~~
TylerE
UGH.

Two wheels in front: Good Two wheels in back: Bad (See: Reliant Robin and
those old 3-wheel ATVs that were so dangerous they were banned).

~~~
bsder
Two wheels in front or even 4 wheels doesn't magically make things safer (4
wheel ATV's are still plenty dangerous).

In the US, a lot of the reason for putting 2 wheels of 3 in front is that you
get classified differently as a vehicle than if you had 2 wheels of 3 in the
back.

~~~
garrettgrimsley
>Two wheels in front or even 4 wheels doesn't magically make things safer (4
wheel ATV's are still plenty dangerous).

It isn't magic, it's physics. See this post for a breakdown of the two
configurations. [0] The Twike uses the delta configuration, which is know to
have issues.

[0] [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-advantages-to-having-
two-...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-advantages-to-having-two-wheels-
at-the-front-instead-of-the-back-on-a-three-wheeled-vehicle)

------
michaelrhansen
I am wondering about the safety of the cars if you get hit by another (regular
size) vehicle? Will the paramedics have to pull your body chunks out with a
giant butter knife?

~~~
jonhohle
Somewhat ironically, gigantic cars are more hazardous to _others_ (even though
they are often purchased for "safety").Increases safe for the passengers,
decreased safety for all other humans.

